# Me 410, now with 100% more finished!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

My 1/48 scale ProModeler Me 410 is now finished and here are a few snaps of it.

































































Paints used on this Me 410 were all from Model Master and much of the weathering done with the same paints, other weathering effects were done by oil paints and dry brushing and also a silver colored artists pencil.
My model was marked as ''3U+AA'' a Me 410 operated by 1./ZG 26 and flown by Lieutenant Hans Venkman who was the grandfather of the well known American paranormal investigator Dr. Peter Venkman.


Agentsmith


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Superb! Is that a flying saucer in the background?


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

As always, great job. I like the UFO in there also, but what, no staff car LOL.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks walsing and Sgthawker!

Yes that's a German flying disc, its not known if it was a weapon or a prototype...I will let the researchers figure that one out.

Sgthawker,
In the fifth picture the staff car can just be seen in the background. It was not easy to include the staff car in the pics of this model, 1/72 scale will work much better.

More pics...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GORgeous, of course! I love that that kit even has rib tape molded onto the control surfaces. Fantastic kit!


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

*Wow!*

Fantastic work - incredibly realistic finish and great display!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John and NavJag!

Were it not for the crappy rendition of the canopy this kit would have to be rated as one of Monogram's best, it has a fair amount of cockpit detail and builds almost as nice as a Tamiya kit.
Besides the canopy, the painting instructions is the other problem with this kit, those that don't have Me 410 reference books will end up with a very cheesy looking model if you follow the kits suggested painting guide.


Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Very nice.. and I never knew about the connection to Dr. Peter Venkmann.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Mike!

You are the only one that commented on Dr. Venkman...well, it is a few days before April 1st so not many people are in on the joke.

BTW, the Mercedes Benz staff car will be seen in the pics of my two 1/72 scale Me 262's, they should be done in a week or so.


Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

SORRY agent, I saw the truck to the right, but I didn't notice the chrome wheels under the stabilizer. I was just joshing you. 

I did notice the Venkman reference, it was good for a laugh for sure. I guess tales from granpa and the flying disc may have led to his interest in science.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Sgthawker,
That was a crappy picture of the staff car...not too much could really be seen. 

No worries though, I hope by next week to have pics that better show the staff car.

Agentsmith


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

agentsmith said:


>


Excellent work!

Love the flying saucer--very cool--and easy to miss at first glance.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks PerfesserCoffee!

You never know what might be seen in the background of some of my airfield pictures.

Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

agentsmith said:


> You never know what might be seen in the background of some of my airfield pictures.Agentsmith


Ain't that the truth.....:thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Excellent work and photos!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Denis!

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great paintjob on the aircraft and super quality diorama photography, some of your best.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man,
If the weather holds out for another day I should have some airfield style pics of my two Me 262's I am just finishing up today.


Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

YOu have done a wonderful job on her my friend.....Cheers mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks once again Mark!:thumbsup:

In a day or two I should have pics of the other new finished models posted soon.


Agentsmith


----------

